# Limit at Waysons Corner 03-09-2013



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

I finally caught my limit at Waysons today on minnows/ night crawers. All the conditions were right for great fishing. The tide was high, temperture near 50 degrees and the wind was very mild.I landed a few dinks that were released. Fished between 1pm-4pm and was very happy to meet P&S`s own Stinky_Pete,when I arrived. I believe having him share his great knowledge of fishing and snake heads was my lucky ticket today. Great meeting you today Stinky_Pete.

Tight Lines...:fishing:

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02252modified_zps7d192632.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02252modified_zps7d192632.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02252modified_zps7d192632.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02255modified_zps932c9325.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02255modified_zps932c9325.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02255modified_zps932c9325.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02259modifiedmodified_zps85482f2c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02259modifiedmodified_zps85482f2c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02259modifiedmodified_zps85482f2c.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice catch JamaicanFisher.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Fisher......that was NOT the real Stinky_Pete!!!! That was his EVIL twin brother who uses my_ good name_ to pick up chicks! Ignore anything that he said - *he does not even LIKE fishing*; he only acts like he knows everything, because he reads P&S!

Only have your picture taken with the one and only GENUINE *®Stinky_Pete!!!!*






Glad you maxed out!!! Good work, females will be available very soon. I was getting hits, but could not connect due to my hooks (I'm too lazy to change them - serves me right!).


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL Nice report man!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Great photos Stinky_Pete....thanks for sharing.opcorn:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

When out to Waysons today and picked up a nice 10" & 9" YP. At high tide the action was very SLOW. What a difference a day make. Great to see P&S`s Hueski out there today. Great talking with you Buddy!

Tight Lines...:fishing:

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02264modified_zpsf5905ec1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02264modified_zpsf5905ec1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02264modified_zpsf5905ec1.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02274modified_zps2d2414d1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02274modified_zps2d2414d1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02274modified_zps2d2414d1.jpg"/></a>


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Great report, thanks!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Another nice report with great pics ...keep it coming


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Your hard work is paying off!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Thank you all!!!opcorn:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

Way to go on the yellow perch. Crossed the bridge on rt 4 about 9:00 this morning and there were at least 15 trucks parked there. Game warden was there also.


----------



## southriverfisher (Mar 10, 2013)

Jamaican Fisher -Was this Friday or Saturday? How did you do after my boys and I left Saturday morning? SouthRiverFisher


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

southriverfisher said:


> Jamaican Fisher -Was this Friday or Saturday? How did you do after my boys and I left Saturday morning? SouthRiverFisher


Hey southriverfisher...this was Saturday...not much happened afterwards...I left shortly after. Great meeting you out there.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> Hey southriverfisher...this was Saturday...not much happened afterwards...I left shortly after. Great meeting you out there.


Went to the Anacostia yesterday and the day before - LOTS of big cats!


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

*Hope you didn't EAT those cats > > >*



Stinky_Pete said:


> Went to the Anacostia yesterday and the day before - LOTS of big cats!


The Anacostia runs right by a contaminated PEPCO service yard. [You like PCBs ???]


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

cpicken said:


> The Anacostia runs right by a contaminated PEPCO service yard. [You like PCBs ???]


I do catch and release here. If it bothers you, I suggest that you don't fish there.


----------



## southriverfisher (Mar 10, 2013)

*Is the Run Over?*



Jamaican Fisher said:


> Hey southriverfisher...this was Saturday...not much happened afterwards...I left shortly after. Great meeting you out there.


Hey Jamaican, DNR site said YP is over. They said should still be stragglers. Your thoughts?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

southriverfisher said:


> Hey Jamaican, DNR site said YP is over. They said should still be stragglers. Your thoughts?


DNR is basically correct. You`re not really catching as much as weeks ago. BUT!!! there are some HUGE stragglers still out there. I was at Waysons today and this angler was leaving with a 14" and two 13" YP. My eyes almost popped out of my head . they looked like small bass. I skunked with one 10" keeper in four hours.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Went to the Anacostia yesterday and the day before - LOTS of big cats!


Great to hear about your catches...way to go!:fishing:


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Loving this! Good work my friend!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Saturday 03-16-13...Teamed up with Hueski today to chase the YP & WP at Waysons Corner. We out around 8am with coffee in hand and high hopes. After three hours and three locations on the trial, I landed one 10" YP on minnows. It`s will be honest to say, we got skunked today. Working the trail     weapon of chioce "Minnows"


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Last report corrected and modified*: Saturday 03-16-13...Teamed up with Hueski today to chase the YP & WP at Waysons Corner. We were out around 8am with coffee in hand and high hopes. After three hours and three locations on the trial, I landed one 10" YP on minnows. It will be honest to say, we both got skunked today.

Tight Lines

Working the trail

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02294modified_zps94dbecdc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02294modified_zps94dbecdc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02294modified_zps94dbecdc.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02289modified_zps12582706.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02289modified_zps12582706.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02289modified_zps12582706.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02283modified_zps4aef9ae1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02283modified_zps4aef9ae1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02283modified_zps4aef9ae1.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02285modified_zpse2000c00.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02285modified_zpse2000c00.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02285modified_zpse2000c00.jpg"/></a>

weapon of choice "Minnows"

<a href="http://s1106.beta.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02282modified_zpsdbc7a9f7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02282modified_zpsdbc7a9f7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02282modified_zpsdbc7a9f7.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

It was a good time.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Man.....You take some great shots


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice, I'm jealous! I spent half the day at the Reservoir (howard T ducket, supplee lane entrance just west of 95 Dam). Tossed everything I could think of and every bait I could get my hands on. Just one nibble with no fish to speak of. Didn't see anyone else there catching either.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Hueski said:


> It was a good time.


 We did have a great time Hueski...thanks for your great knowledge and guidance on the trial. You gave me ideas for the next trip.  Tight Lines...


----------

